# 125g tank



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well i was looking to get a 125g tank once i get some more cash, what can i put in it??
i want a agreesive tank. i was think a red devil, minda, fh, and alot of little cons that i get from breedin


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

1 expensive fh and some silver dollars


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> well i was looking to get a 125g tank once i get some more cash, what can i put in it??
> i want a agreesive tank. i was think a *red devil, minda, fh, and alot of little cons* that i get from breedin
> [snapback]1125697[/snapback]​


those fish couldnt be in the same tank, they would kill each other.

either one nice flowerhorn

elongatus

or fahaka puffer


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well im not even gonna consider gettin another piranha
and the fahaka is an option, what can i keep wit a red devil


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> well im not even gonna consider gettin another piranha
> and the fahaka is an option, what can i keep wit a red devil
> [snapback]1125714[/snapback]​


silver dollars


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

or your oscar and silver dollars


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well my oscar is too big, and im gonna start small so he will eat if i put them in the same tank, what about 3 red devils and a few silver dollars


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> well my oscar is too big, and im gonna start small so he will eat if i put them in the same tank, what about 3 red devils and a few silver dollars
> [snapback]1125780[/snapback]​


only one red devil and silver dollars


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

naw id rather get the fahaka instead, i want a few agressive cichlids


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> well im not even gonna consider gettin another piranha
> [snapback]1125714[/snapback]​


piranhas kick ass, its just reds that suck


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Tibs said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > well im not even gonna consider gettin another piranha
> ...


My lil' red belly is a pretty cool fish. I just personally need to make room and tear fown a few tanks. And unfortunately for him he's on the bottom of the list in terms of the fish I have right now... SO... He's getting traded for a whole wack load of slate. Good deal, imo.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


lols, a fish for a rock.....sorry but thats pretty funny


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i know i guy who kept in a 150 gallon..........breeding pair of jags..... breeding pair of midas, 2 FH, a TSN a RTC some polytuerus 2 pollini red terror and maybe even some more that i cant think of

and these were all fish 6 inches plus.

so it CAN work just have to find the right combination and watch for agression........ i think his tank was too over stocked BUT it was working for him.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

half the fish in wickedmidas' tank werent full sized. and overstocking does lessen agression, but it isnt always best for fish. You need to give the fish plenty of room to grow and it's also good for a fish to be able to establish a territory.

and why are you thinking of so many common cichlids? everybody has those, try something out of the ordinary









If it were my tank, I'd raise up 5-6 haitiensis in it, get a pair, then sell the rest


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well i kinda like common cichlids, would i jag work fine wit the rd, ive herd of tanks wit them 2gether


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

You can try, but there are no guarantees with cichlids. Some large cichids are pretty calm with others while others just will not allow another fish in the same tank with them. If I were you I would do a breeding pair of a larger specie other than running the risk of keeping 2 large agressive cichlids together


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

u know what i might just do that what is a large cichlid that i can keep there and can breed fairly easy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> u know what i might just do that what is a large cichlid that i can keep there and can breed fairly easy
> [snapback]1126216[/snapback]​


since you like common cichlids, you could try managuense, red devils, green terrors, uros, jack dempseys, or texas. some of those you could possibly keep 2 pairs together, such as the dempseys and the texas.

good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well jacks are too common for me i want a realy aggressive and good lookin fish,
i think so far its between the rd's and managuense.
u think i can keep 3 rds or mabe 4
or is that too much


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you could raise up a group of 3-4 red devils. but eventually you will only be able to keep a pair


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok
well i was lookin at the jags, man they get huge.
do they pair up easy?
do they breed easy?
and if any has some links about them i can use them


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have a pair of jags and when its breeding time agression kicks into high gear...... but any other time they are very docile so if agressive is what u want go with what lemmy said and grow out some RD/midas and keep urself a pair they will be much more agressive.

my jags dont chase my finger without eggs/fry............ but my midas will. so goes to show midas are usually the more agressive at least from what ive seen/heard


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o ok, so u can breed rd's and mindas??
and how many can i have in the tank

also are they easy to sex


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

well get a few and grow them out........... then get a pair and keep only 1 pair.

yes they are easy to sex go by venting..... if the tube is pointy and points towards the tail its a male. if the tube hangs out and points forward toward the head its a female.

also males have long pointed trailer fins and females are shorter and less pointy

males tend to grow a hump and most females dont............. but not in all cases because my female has a big hump.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Just get 4 or 5 juvinile midas or red devil from you lfs. They will pair up once they get 4-5". Once they get that large, then you have to sell the rest of them and keep the pair. A pair probly wont let anything other than a pleco or something like that live with them. Breeding fish is really easy. Just think of these guys as big convicts when they start to breed


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol ok wich would u get mindas or rds


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its midas not mindas LMAO thats driving me nuts reading mindas lol

personally i like the more rounder face of midas....... plus the get bigger humps normally


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> lol ok wich would u get mindas or rds
> [snapback]1126257[/snapback]​


If you're going to a lfs, they are basicly the same thing. let me try to explain this.. midas and red devils are 2 diffrent species that look alot alike. Pure red devils are usually skinnier and have a more pointed snout than a pure midas. but most of the red devils you see in a lfs is actually a hybrid of the 2 species. So it doesnt really matter what you get because they are both going to be the same. unless you go to a good cichlid distributor, you are going to get a hybrid


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> lol ok wich would u get mindas or rds
> [snapback]1126257[/snapback]​


whats a mindas


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol ok im gonna do some more reasearch on these fish thanks for the info


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

i like lemmy's idea with the haitiensis... they are really aggressive and look cool aswell!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i looked them on google, they dont realy look well.
this tank is gonna be in my livin room, and its gotta look nice.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> i looked them on google, they dont realy look well.
> this tank is gonna be in my livin room, and its gotta look nice.
> [snapback]1126633[/snapback]​


then make it a tropical fish tank

with cichlids it wont look nice


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

what about a pair of festae? they look really nice and with some good aquascaping that tank could look beautiful


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

pair of FH!!!!!!!!! they get agressive AND look nice to boot


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> King Oscar said:
> 
> 
> > i looked them on google, they dont realy look well.
> ...


very true, cichlids make tanks look horible. my bros midas throws ALL the gravel to one side, its quite funny. and hybrid, that goez along with this, you may not ever have beautiful aquascaping with cichlids, they just ruin it.

the midas might kill each other, my lil bro had a 4.5" female midas with a 3-4" male midas, and the female wanted to breed, and killed the male. now she is pairing up with a male JD in the tank, currently we have some eggs too.

heres what u need to do, skrew the 125, get a 20, and learn your sh*t


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so what they dig........ all my guests find it humerous watching them spit mouth fulls of gravel at them along the glass. id go with a nice pair of FH they look good and are interactive with their owners. they make a nice show piece if u get quality ones. they have gorgeous long trailer fins, nice humps on the males and amazing flowerlines with pearls and lots of nice colours and patterns. plus everyone of them usually looks different, it is very hard to find 2 that look exactly alike....... even fry end up looking different. i bought 5 FH fry and 2 of them are gold FH's from a batch with normal ZZ parents.

id go with a pair of FH if you wanted some ca/sa cichlids and IF it was my tank.

or a colony of frontosa! IMO now thats a show tank!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so what they dig........ all my guests find it humerous watching them spit mouth fulls of gravel at them along the glass. id go with a nice pair of FH they look good and are interactive with their owners. they make a nice show piece if u get quality ones. they have gorgeous long trailer fins, nice humps on the males and amazing flowerlines with pearls and lots of nice colours and patterns. plus everyone of them usually looks different, it is very hard to find 2 that look exactly alike....... even fry end up looking different. i bought 5 FH fry and 2 of them are gold FH's from a batch with normal ZZ parents.
> 
> id go with a pair of FH if you wanted some ca/sa cichlids and IF it was my tank.
> 
> ...


sweet tank man, love those frontosa!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so what they dig........ all my guests find it humerous watching them spit mouth fulls of gravel at them along the glass. id go with a nice pair of FH they look good and are interactive with their owners. they make a nice show piece if u get quality ones. they have gorgeous long trailer fins, nice humps on the males and amazing flowerlines with pearls and lots of nice colours and patterns. plus everyone of them usually looks different, it is very hard to find 2 that look exactly alike....... even fry end up looking different. i bought 5 FH fry and 2 of them are gold FH's from a batch with normal ZZ parents.
> 
> id go with a pair of FH if you wanted some ca/sa cichlids and IF it was my tank.
> 
> ...


Is that front tank without any type of lid/top? You're a brave guy with that much money sitting in a tank and nothing holding it in. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

HAHAHA yeah right! thats got a 1/4 inch thick plexi glass lid on it......... they aint going no where!

you can see it better in the last 2 pics...... i had the water level down low a bit while i was workin on the tank but there is a top on there in the pics.

way too much money swimming around in that tank to not "trap" it in there LMAO


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

nice fish, but why no lights?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im getting a hood custom made then im gonna mount white and blue LED lights inside the hood for now i just use the room lights


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Tibs said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


that post made no sense at all to me









boy, are you on acid?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cichlid info

we dont need no stinking google


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Tibs said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > King Oscar said:
> ...


what??? get a 20????? dont get it



MR.FREEZ said:


> cichlid info
> 
> we dont need no stinking google
> [snapback]1127221[/snapback]​


ya i know i looked at there
but i wanted more pics


----------

